# Was John Dowland one of the most prolific composer of his era?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Last time i check at a record store they had like 5 cd of is lute songs, i mean wow this is whiteout counting his madrigals , i bet* Dowland *did adopt this trend.

He was invited to the casa of Don carlo Gesualdo to play the lute, Imagine how long it took him to reach italia foot(lol) since we all know were venosa is, well not all but the knowledge.

But let's stay in the subject was Dowland that prolific, i only have one of his lute songs cd should i buy the 4 others on naxos, seem naxos good at putting out quality Dowland material.

What is the total output of sir John Dowland his music is so pretty crafted.I Wonder if we have John Dowland expert here on TC, he should play more on the radio he is one of the best composer of is era
at least in england one of the best among William Byrd and Thomas Tallis(England finest)..

:tiphat:

p.s By the way should i buy is complete lute 4 cd box-set from brilliant or naxos, brilliant label is cheaper and has more lute 92 tracks while the one on naxos as 86 tracks if i recall.

The naxos is more expensive than the brillant box-set , i think i will go for the brilliant box-set,than there is another box-set of Dowland way more expensive than naxos or brilliant.
what should i do?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you really want to know what I think? OK. 

1. A 4CD set is a heck of a lot of lute music. Me, I'd find a 2CD set by a good lutenist and, if I decided, down the road, that I wanted more, I could always get one or more others by other performers (or complete my set by buying the missing discs).

2. I've heard of Jakob Lindberg since forever. I've never heard of Nigel North until today. Unless qualified reviews/reviewers tell me otherwise, guess which one I'd choose.

3. Brilliant Classics reissues, under liscense, from other labels (always?). Check which album they are reissuing. In this case, it happens to be one from BIS. BIS versus Naxos. Pending further information, guess which one I choose.

4. Price. Less cost means you have money left over for more albums  If the price were significantly in favour of the lesser known performer, I'd take a gamble. I have scads of fabulous albums that I wouldn't have, if I'd always bought the most expensive or best known.

5. What does your ear tell you? Can you listen to samples anywhere? Don't worry about the reviews. Just listen and choose the one you prefer.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I have heard only high praise for both box sets.

I own the Nigel North (Naxos) set - I got it at an exceptionally low price. 

:tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

You're in safe hands with either Lindberg or North (or Paul O'Dette, for that matter), so I'd say price and (if you get a chance to hear before buying) personal preference for the recorded sound would be the only major factors in choosing between them.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

For one piece I don't think you are in safe hands with either Lindberg or North, and that's maybe the most important thing Dowland wrote - the Lachrimae. The problem is that neither of those two find enough emotional variety in the music, so it just sounds like a sequence of melancholy fantasies. This is not only very unsatisfactory to listen to, it is also contrary to Dowland's express wishes in the preface.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I hope to get the complete O´Dette set one day.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> I hope to get the complete O´Dette set one day.


I really admire O'Dette's musicianship on the lute.


----------

